# Need USB Microscope recommendation



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I want to start trying some fecals and need a recommendation for a decent mid price USB scope.

Anyone buy from this company or have any other info?

USB Microscopes - Microscope Units With Digital USB Computer Connection

Thanks!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone?......


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I searched around and basically came to the conclusion that I needed to buy a decent brand name scope for it to be worth anything in the long run (as far as clarity goes).

One thing about the scopes that say they magnify past 1000x... Their optics are apparently substandard and they're overcompensating by using bad optics to magnify higher. Not exactly sure offhand why they were worse but, in general, everywhere I checked into they were said to be pretty low quality. I don't think I've seen too many objectives by Nikon, Olympus, Zeiss etc... that were over 100x (and if they were they were extraordinarily expensive).

The camera I've bought is a Moticam 1000 and seems to work well but it's going fairly slow on my computer. I need to upgrade the computer for better framerate due to the darkness of the images.

-Nish


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Microscope Store - Mel Sobel Microscopes
Microscope Sales and Service: SEO Enterprises, Inc.


i got mine from micrscopestore.com

i got the leica cme.. its amazing and you can save up and buy a usb camera that fits into one of the eye pieces. the clarity is phenominal and from what i can see from searching around, the price is half of what most places are charging for the same scope!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the links and info....

I'm looking at a mid range digital scope. Not higher than $500.00.

My have to get the "My first Lab" model...lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Seo i think is one of the best out on the market, although their prices are pretty high you can be guaranteed to get quality.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Julio said:


> Seo i think is one of the best out on the market, although their prices are pretty high you can be guaranteed to get quality.




ya one of the micro proffesors gave me there link, my school buys from them.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

How about this for $100.00 ?

Amazon.com: My First Lab Ultimate Digital Microscope MFL-85: Office Products


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

the focus and clarity might not be what your looking for.. and the review on it said that the objectives as its highest power 400x sometimes touches the slide wich isnt going to be to good.

i am by far a pro at microscopes but i did try to find a cheaper one before i baught the one i did, but i couldnt find one that was quality enough.


----------

